# Solved: I HATE the MS Account log-in!



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Please tell me there's a way to get rid of the necessity of logging-in with the #$#%$! password each time I boot up.....I have absolutely no interest in their password or their service at ALL. I am the only one using the laptop, and it is a major annoyance to have to go through this. I know it sounds silly, but we should not have to go through this. Any ideas?


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

In command prompt type control userpasswords2
uncheck the box that says users must enter a user name and password to use this computer


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A password for login is not so much for preventing others who use the computer from logging in; it's more for attempting to block those you do not want to use the machine. If your issue is just the password requirement for each login John has given you a solution.

If your issue is the Microsoft account per your thread title that is another matter.


----------



## mrohmslaw (Dec 14, 2013)

So far I have found that if you have a local account on your machine and you create a Microsoft account to access those services that require it, you cannot disable the password for the Microsoft account. You can disable the local account password though.
However, if you only have only one user account on your machine and it is the Microsoft account, you can disable the password login requirement upon startup by using the netplwiz function and unchecking the box that requires a password.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

No, you can't. I've tried this a few times and the box is unchecked. It has never BEEN checked. But on bootup, I always get asked for a password. Any ideas? I am not willing to use the password.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Terry thx for your response. I just want to boot up like I have been doing for 20 years and not have to sign in every time.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't follow through to actually do it, but it appears that control userpasswords2 (or netplwiz) should work for me if I wanted to uncheck the box you are talking about. However, there are at least two possible differences between your situation and mine.

I am using a traditional local (not Microsoft) account and supplied a password when I created the account.

Are you using a local or Microsoft account for your computer's login account?

If local did you initially leave the password field empty?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Terry, like I say, I can see the box and it is unchecked. how do I know if I have a local account??? don't even know that is...never had to deal with it before. Why are they complicating things??


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

TRy a little bit extra.


Open the panel again and Check the log in square. This will allow you to scroll to your username. (This may have something like "Homeusers;Administrators" written with it). When you have highlighted it, untick the square. You will now be taken to another window, where you must enter your password, twice. This is needed, so that the built in cookie can identify you on every login. Apply an reboot and, if all is working, you should find you are automatically logged in.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how do I know if I have a local account???


If you don't remember which kind you use I'm not sure how to tell the difference since I've never used other than a local account.



> don't even know that is...never had to deal with it before.


A local account? It's the same as was required in Windows 7, Vista, XP and maybe previous Windows (can't remember when Microsoft started using login accounts).


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you open "use raccounts" in the Control panel, you will see what your login name is. If you then follow my instructions, whatever type of account with which you are logged in, you will be successful. As far as I can remember, this has not changed since Vista. (Maybe XP also?)


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When viewing the accounts in the "User Accounts" area of Control Panel, the ones with a "Email Address" are Microsoft accounts and those without are "Local" accounts.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, DaveA.  Was hoping it was that straightforward.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

At least it is on my lap top. I had to go and make a local account to just see what would happen.

I needed to make another account any way.


----------



## mrohmslaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I quite accidentally stumbled upon not having to enter a password when I was using my Microsoft account. When I upgraded from Win 8.0 to 8.1 the install instructions asked me to create a Microsoft account. If you look at the small print it says something like you can create a local account with the comment "not recommended" or something like that. Clearly Microsoft wants you to create a Microsoft account and thinks that you don't want (or need) a local account. Anyway, when I upgraded I just made one user account and it was a Microsoft account.


When I got tired of entering the password to access the account, I used the netplwiz function and unchecked the password box. From then on I did not need a password at startup. Later I had talked to someone that said you could not disable the Microsoft user login password so I tried to figure out why I could do it.


To verify my theory, I created a local account (without a password by leaving the password boxes empty) and then my computer would not allow me to log into my Microsoft account without a password even if I shut it down in that mode. I then deleted the local account and I could then login without the password again. I also tried this on my laptop that is running Win 8.0 (it hangs up during the upgrade and fails) and it works the same way.


It's up to you whether you choose to have a local account or a Microsoft account or both. You just need one user account to use your machine. It's just that if you want to take advantage of the features that the Microsoft account offers, you have to use that account. The Microsoft account gives you access to the Store, the cloud called Onedrive, {formerly Skydrive} plus Microsoft Office online through the cloud.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Using either method mentioned in this thread, I can bypass (not disable) my Microsoft live or local account password, but, as each account needs to be selected in turn (my post) you can only use this for one log in at a time. This is , of course, to protect each users data from other users of the same computer.


But I am beginning to think the OP has another problem, which is not going to be solved by these methods.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thx for all this....but very confused still.....:-(

I go to command prompt.....controlpasswords....it takes me to "user accounts" and I can see I have a local account. Okay.

but where is the "log-in box" you refer to? at bootup? What do I highlight?


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

It is control userpasswords2 at the command prompt


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

bj nick

Unless you do have some other sort of problem, that is preventing you exercising the policy of no password
it is extremely simply

you do NOT need to use control userpasswords2

If it is a Microsoft account then you CANNOT remove the password requirement - you can only remove its requirement after waking the computer from sleep or standby

If you have a local account which you say you have- and that is what you use to sign in when you boot then you can disable the password

YOU can have a local account you use to sign in normally and still have a microsoft account for the Store etc.

Here is how it is done
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/disable-remove-password



> To remove an existing password from a local account
> 
> If you're using a local account with a password, you can delete the password to sign in without one, but we don't recommend it.
> 
> ...


NOTE please there is no reason why it cannot be done in the way already explained to you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In case there is any doubt about my last post

The control userpasswords2 can be used as described - as I mentioned


> NOTE please there is no reason why it cannot be done in the way already explained to you


However unless you know exactly what it is you are invoking - you may encounter many problems.
Additionally IF there is a Microsoft Account on the computer - that is used to log into Windows, you place your security at serious risk.

It is NOT merely a question of it being a computer used only at home - in other words a private computer, not attached to a network - it is also related to the security of the system as a whole

A user account with admin rights should NEVER be allowed to sign in without a password using the all encompassing - control userpasswords2 - that is different to using the procedure in the link on my post for configuring the setup NOT to require a password every time the computer is woken.

Configuring it with a Microsoft account is even worse and depending on how the computer is setup and what email address has been used for the Microsoft account - and what password you may place your actual email system at risk



> *Does my Microsoft account password affect the password on my email account?*
> 
> It depends on whether you're using a third-party email address. If your email address ends in outlook.com, hotmail.com, live.com, or another Microsoft service, changing the password for your Microsoft account also changes it for that email service.
> 
> But you can use any email address for your Microsoft account, even an email address from a third-party web-based mail service like Google Mail or Yahoo! Mail. When you choose a password for your Microsoft account, it doesn't change the password you might need to use to sign in to web mail on a third-party site.


IMHO the enhanced security provided by Windows 8 - when taken as a whole, is becoming more and more important in the present day world of malware threats AND disabling password requirement is a reckless and maybe - sooner or later - extremely risky procedure. Doing so for a Microsoft account - especially if it is used for sync, cloud etc.,

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/microsoft-account-tutorial

is IMHO so risky I would not even rate it as worthy of consideration.

*bj nick*
I appreciate that you do NOT, as you say have a Microsoft Account
----------------------

The information is posted for the benefit of those reading the topic who MAY not appreciate the risks involved.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thank you VERY much- it worked perfectly! As far as your advice regarding the MS account....I could not agree more. Absolutely...allowing someone a potential window into your cloud account and all of that is an insane risk- like giving away a key to your house. As you say, mine is a local account, which is a different story. Everyone who chipped in with this, thank you!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

"If it is a Microsoft account then you CANNOT remove the password requirement - you can only remove its requirement after waking the computer from sleep or standby"

or, of course, from cold start up.

It is, unfortunately, possible to access a computer from the web, by using one of many, easily obtained programs. Log in passwords are really only protection from other local users, i.e household or fellow office users. The programs which are on your computer are easily accessible, without the need to log in, unfortunately. Your "live" login password is not available anywhere on you computer in plain text, but is encrypted.
One advantage of the MS Live login is that, if, for example, an outside user does gain access, by flashing your bios or planting a malicious program on your computer, that hacker will be given three attempts to try and enter the password. After that, you will receive a computer generated message in your email, advising you and redirecting you to a confidential MS site. You will be sent a code, by a means chosen by you (Email, mobile. etc.) This code will then be entered on the site together with another security measure, and you will then be asked to change yoour password.
Alternatively, with a local user passwor,d the hacker can attempt to decipher your password at will, with no hindrance.

Computer security has become a nightmare. As macboatmaster explains, Windows 8 and succeeding improvements, have been in your interest, not for MS's, as moaners seem to suggest. Unfortunately, When MS evne breather security, it is like waving a red rag to a bull for the hackers.

Personally, I would never use something like onedrive to store my data, This is a whole new ballgame. I have another internet hosting service which I prefer, as it is more anonymous.


----------



## Marsha40 (Dec 19, 2013)

davehc, Thank you, thank you, thank you - - - it WORKED!!! One problem down many, many Windows 8.1 issues to go!! So happy to have found your site and some REAL help!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought, that you were saying thank you



> Thank you VERY much- it worked perfectly


In post 21 for my suggestion in post 20

Now you have posted


> davehc, Thank you, thank you, thank you - - - it WORKED!!!


I am confused as to which has worked - do you mean MY suggestion or have you gone with control userpasswords2

*NOTE CANCEL above please I see you have just posted on the existing topic*
It is a matter of no importance now as this topic was already solved
so firstly
1. *Welcome to Tech Support Guy*

and

2. If you do require help with any issue please do START your own topic -


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Marsha40.
Welcome to the forums.

I am happy for you. As Macboatmaster says, if you have further problems, Quote "O_*ne problem down many, many Windows 8.1 issues to go!"*_ Just start a new topic and there are many here to help you.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for the important message. As far as the comment "NOTE please there is no reason why it cannot be done in the way already explained to you,"- I find that just a little insulting, as I tried repeatedly to do just that and was unsuccessful. Perhaps that statement wasn't intended that way.....in any case, lots of good feedback and problem solved, so my thanks once again.


----------

